# The Quest for Green Turned EPIC!! (pic heavy)



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

Spec-Rig.006, DFerg, shauntexex, wingbuster_87, btreybig, and I traveled north last weekend on "The Quest for Green."

We recorded 3 days of hunting with anywhere from 5 to 7 HD cameras rolling at once. The video footage we captured is truly unbelievable, but we gotta give DFerg time to do his thing. Soooo, for now I'll let the pics do the talking...

Friday 1/20/2012 - What a way to start the trip!!


















Saturday AM 1/21/2012 - We tried for geese but they wouldn't play so shot what birds we could and saved room for the afternoon hunt...









Saturday PM 1/21/2012 - Finished off our 9 man limit of ducks in a field that was holding 15,000-20,000 ducks the evening before...


















Sunday 1/22/2012 - Set up for the mallard/goose combo on a small pond and again the geese didn't want to play, but the ducks more then made up for it!! Started off the morning with an American Black Duck in the blocks!



























DFerg's video soon to follow!!


----------



## sotx23 (May 4, 2010)

Good Lord....... 

Texas?!? At least give me a state! 

Incredible hunts


----------



## nate56 (Dec 11, 2010)

Man thats awesome... kudos to video man im sure.. I can't ever get anybody that wants to toss the gun down to video when it counts... Im hoping this last weekend is gonna be good...


----------



## nate56 (Dec 11, 2010)

sotx23 said:


> Good Lord.......
> 
> Texas?!? At least give me a state!
> 
> Incredible hunts


I'm guessing north tx..


----------



## tealnexttime1 (Aug 23, 2004)

sweet, the only green that would look better would b a pile of benjamin's on that hay bale.


----------



## cgerace19 (Jul 17, 2008)

Uhh, need another friend? LOL!

Man what a hunt! I am jealous!


----------



## DuckMendenhall (Nov 5, 2007)

Nice work guys...so I guess Adams was not lying. Epic indeed...you guys sure know how to tick people off!!!


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

Look at them smiles - definitely some awesome times were had!


----------



## Robert10 (Jan 15, 2008)

Congrats boys nice shooting


----------



## idletime (May 11, 2005)

Wow, that is epic. Cant wait to see the vid.


----------



## Ruthless53 (Jul 6, 2007)

Is that Goodwin?? If so i highly recomend taking his face out of the pictures. You do not want people to know you are friends with him!:dance:


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

OH LAWD!!! I didnt realize you guys were so **** ugly! No wonder all those birds keeled over dead! Hell, i bet yall got the same kind of reaction in the bar!!!


Nice green indeed....Im ready to see the video... 1 camera doesnt cut the mustard.... 3 are what the doctor ordered.... but 7???? 7 is gonna be like Nat Geo style!


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Nice..


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Ruthless53 said:


> Is that Goodwin?? If so i highly recomend taking his face out of the pictures. You do not want people to know you are friends with him!:dance:


It is ... ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ... I won't even ask.

Man was it something. Constant committal from hundreds to thousands. By the time DFerg got around to shooting the filler with the big cams, we had birds doin' it while he was standing - and I was taking the stills. Unreal.

From 8:50 - 11:00 I'm pretty sure we just all stood around gawking with our mouths open and our eyes up ... !

Time to get some freaking rest ........................


----------



## Robert10 (Jan 15, 2008)

Ruthless53 said:


> Is that Goodwin?? If so i highly recomend taking his face out of the pictures. You do not want people to know you are friends with him!:dance:


Nope, thats ole podsy, norm, sasquatch, bigfoot, etc


----------



## AlvinDucksUnlimited (Jun 7, 2006)

*Green*

Awesome.. Nice pictures. Great job guys.

Thats got to be on Oklahoma / Texas border?????


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Looks like an incredible hunt!! Congrats!!!


----------



## boatlift (Jun 23, 2009)

WOW!!! Great Hunt...Great Pics

Tight Lines & Happy Hunting,
Michael Fulweber/Carey Johnson
Boat Lift Distributors & Big Country Outdoors
800-657-9998
713-461-9443 (local)
www.liftboat.com
www.bigcountryoutdoors.net
Logic, safety & superior construction is the pulse of Boat Lift Distributors.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Wow what a trip. You guys had a blast!


----------



## Ninja Piggy (Aug 14, 2011)

Very impressive!!! I shot a green head last weekend as well... but it was deformed and had a _*big black bill*_ on it... Really strange bird.


----------



## Buckerup (Feb 19, 2009)

I'm " GREEN" with envy! Way to go guys, and thanks for sharing the story and pics.


----------



## King Ding-A-Ling (May 28, 2010)

wow....all i got is wow


----------



## King Ding-A-Ling (May 28, 2010)

sooner?


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

thats alot of green....congrats...looks like good times for sure

BTW.....................very good shot of the yeller lab


----------



## DFerg (Jul 19, 2007)

Defiantly an EPIC trip...Video footage is soooo nasty!! I cant wait to show everyone what we experienced...in 7 different angles!! Heres a few more pictures!


----------



## shauntexex (Dec 12, 2007)

Those delaware boys have never seen a Texas Sasquatch till I showed up = )


----------



## shauntexex (Dec 12, 2007)

justinsfa said:


> OH LAWD!!! I didnt realize you guys were so **** ugly! No wonder all those birds keeled over dead! Hell, i bet yall got the same kind of reaction in the bar!!!
> 
> Nice green indeed....Im ready to see the video... 1 camera doesnt cut the mustard.... 3 are what the doctor ordered.... but 7???? 7 is gonna be like Nat Geo style!


Ugly!? Ha ha ha obviously you don't know the PGS crews motto!


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

WoW.....speachless and jelous


----------



## shauntexex (Dec 12, 2007)

First bird of the morning an American Black duck! And yours truly made him hate it


----------



## shauntexex (Dec 12, 2007)

What a beauty


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

DuckMendenhall said:


> Nice work guys...so I guess Adams was not lying. Epic indeed...you guys sure know how to tick people off!!!


Not only epic, but when you consider this hunt was the sequel to the story ... it kind of gets legendary ... I don't lie, but here's to me rubbing it in bro.

What's better than a 162 bird three day hunt ... ? How 'bout *two* 160+ bird three day hunts.

Part 1. - Same crew minus a few, plus some old marsh-salts. Also "North" and mostly over insurance claims:


----------



## DuckMendenhall (Nov 5, 2007)

LOL...I knew you were good for it. H_ll of season. Some moments to build upon for next year.


----------



## Robert10 (Jan 15, 2008)

Norm looks like its not that rare.....


----------



## Ruthless53 (Jul 6, 2007)

shauntexex said:


> What a beauty


What a ****!! :an6:


----------



## Ruthless53 (Jul 6, 2007)

If you can't tell Im still mad at you for moving and me having to hunt for a new ace golfer last year....Since Robert is always gone I had to turn to his Sister in Law. Don't worry though bro...We still got 2nd, she got long drive of the tourney, and shes a whole lot better looking than you!!!

Oh and hell of a duck hunt...if i liked ducks id be jealous!!! Looks like yall had a great time!!!


----------



## shauntexex (Dec 12, 2007)

Haha sorry Willie! Baffin trout and oil were calling my name take me offshore and I'll think about playing on your team next year


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

"Playing on your team" ... "Had to turn to his Sister in Law" ...

*WHAT'S* going on here guys ... ?!?!?! Ha ha ha ha ha ha ...


----------



## Robert10 (Jan 15, 2008)

Will I might be able to play this year....


----------



## Ruthless53 (Jul 6, 2007)

Robert10 said:


> Will I might be able to play this year....


Robert and Emily.....Sounds like the team that will beat the conroe golf cart team finally!!! Shaun who????


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

Thanks for the positive feedback everyone!! We had a blast!

Might we be able to keep this thread on the "duck hunting" topic??


----------



## Ruthless53 (Jul 6, 2007)

Sorry sorry....greenheads, black tails, widgeons, once in a life time, epicness.....as you were!


----------



## Robert10 (Jan 15, 2008)

Mojo you giving it one last chance this weekend????


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Ruthless53 said:


> Sorry sorry....greenheads, black tails, widgeons, once in a life time, epicness.....as you were!


Blacktails are deer ... ! Ha ha ha ... on another note; there's NO "I" in "team" ...


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

Robert10 said:


> Mojo you giving it one last chance this weekend????


Sunday's hunt was the best hunt of my life!!! I'm ending my season on that high note!

Time to chase some big mama trout!


----------



## Jasmillertime (Mar 23, 2010)

Spec-Rig.006 said:


> Blacktails are deer ... ! Ha ha ha ... on another note; there's NO "I" in "team" ...


but there is a "me" lol lol


----------



## Ruthless53 (Jul 6, 2007)

Spec-Rig.006 said:


> Blacktails are deer ... ! Ha ha ha ... on another note; there's NO "I" in "team" ...


I figured i would mess something up as i know absolutely nothing about ducks...i just know goodwin was holding a black something :walkingsm


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Ruthless53 said:


> I figured i would mess something up as i know absolutely nothing about ducks...i just know goodwin was holding a black something :walkingsm


American Black Duck ... hell, at least it was a drake ... ! All the other birds he shot looked like that too, only they were *laaaadieeeees* ... ! Olepodsy ... !


----------



## Robert10 (Jan 15, 2008)

Its always oldpodsys duck! Except for one instance where he missed a decoying mallard drake and I smoked him. He was like Dam$ I cant believe I missed. Well the drake happened to be banded!! Man was he mad!!!


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

One more weekend guys, finish strong! I'm looking forward to seeing everyones pics from the season!!!


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Robert10 said:


> Its always oldpodsys duck! Except for one instance where he missed a decoying mallard drake and I smoked him. He was like Dam$ I cant believe I missed. Well the drake happened to be banded!! Man was he mad!!!


North, South ... East and West, mallards and "donuts" he loves the best ... ! Get olepodsy to tell you that poem sometime. PRICELESS. They're all olepodsy's ducks when he's out of the layout blind 3 seconds before the shots called ... ! Ha ha ha ha ha ha ...


----------



## shauntexex (Dec 12, 2007)

:shamrock:quack quack quack BOOM! ......... Cut that Black!!


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

I have to admit ... ole blackie was a _*SICK*_ kicker squach ... ! We actually had three in the blocks, but I think when we all started screaming "blacks" the soon to be breeding pair headed for the hills. That third just wanted IN. My kicker was just ... eh, asking for it ... ? Moj - thanks for donating the bands ... ! Ferg - SICK pics bro.


----------



## shauntexex (Dec 12, 2007)

That picture is DIRTYYYYYYY the swamp ape is headed back north as soon as I get off work sure wish you guys were coming I can't shoot that many:dance:


----------



## Robert10 (Jan 15, 2008)

Ole podsys never afraid to pull the trigger first!!!


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Isn't JP bringing his Dad up ... ? I'd bring my ole man up too, but ... this ole-******* needs some SLEEP.


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Ruthless53 said:


> Is that Goodwin?? If so i highly recomend taking his face out of the pictures. You do not want people to know you are friends with him!:dance:


Yeah its Goodwin, do I get a call ,....... NO


----------



## shauntexex (Dec 12, 2007)

Nwilkins said:


> Yeah its Goodwin, do I get a call ,....... NO


Fly up toinght Ill pick you up! New Castle, Delaware the birds are THICK


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

shauntexex said:


> Fly up toinght Ill pick you up! New Castle, Delaware the birds are THICK


PIPE DOWN MAN!!! I told ONE person that we were hunting just south of yall in Maryland, and you should see how many camo clad folks were stacked up at the Krispy Kreme in Baltimore this morning.... ridiculous.


----------



## Robert10 (Jan 15, 2008)

Ole neil welcome to the hunting board! I know its hard for you to get off the fishing board!!!


----------



## shauntexex (Dec 12, 2007)

justinsfa said:


> PIPE DOWN MAN!!! I told ONE person that we were hunting just south of yall in Maryland, and you should see how many camo clad folks were stacked up at the Krispy Kreme in Baltimore this morning.... ridiculous.


Word gets out fast around here doesnt it! Its a hell of a drive but the juice is well worth the squeeze.... Might try Maryland next year brother


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

goodwin call me back sucka! i caught up with cory morrow last night and he was askin how you've been. and i gotta go with the other dudes on here, you're one ugly dude!

edit: a little bit of a thread hi-jack, but i gotta tell ya'll a story about the last time i hunted with goodwin... we were at my deer lease in Junction, he must have had about 200 beers that day and it was hot, we packed up that night after a full meal and headed to Comfort to hunt another ranch. (this was after he blew out his low profile tire on a rock in the road). i drove his car, as he was obviously in no shape to do so himself, and about 30 minutes from the ranch, he started spewing partially digested deer sausage and steak all over his dash, cup holders, side of the car, arm rests.... you name it, it was covered in puke!!!! hahahahahaha what a puss


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Olepodsy has a hollow leg pro ... ! Opening morning of duck this year was a 48 hour binge (no sleep) with olepodsy behind the helm with a spot light and a video camera yell'n something about beers, ducks, and fist fighting in the duck blind ... !

Priceless ...


----------



## Robert10 (Jan 15, 2008)

Im going on a quest for red....


----------



## texas8point (Dec 18, 2006)

WOW !


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

Video Link :


----------



## King Ding-A-Ling (May 28, 2010)

thats was amazing.. good pick on the song, excellent footage... it dont get much better than that

thanks!


----------



## shauntexex (Dec 12, 2007)

Thanks for all the compliments guys a lot went into this trip and it turned out better than we could have ever imagined literally blew our expectations out of the water!


----------

